# Got some bad news today



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Winter rates have been instituted.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

It’s hard…for me to…type right…now…because I’m doing…the “winter rate” …dance. Which means that some of the local courses are finally within reach.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Ya, rub it in. Rates go up in the winter here.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

we just have the same fee here all year round...... how much difference is there between winter and summer rates?


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

The nearest 18-hole course to me that I hope to play soon is normally about $50. They just started an after 2pm special of $14 which includes cart. 'Sweet'! Some of the other major Monterey area courses have also started to drop their rates. But the fees are still a little high for a beginner golfer such as myself.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Fees stay the same year around here. As long as the wind does not blow from the north. That's all I ask from Old Man Winter. BT is usually pretty good at keeping all that cold stuff up at his house.


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I worked last winter in East Idaho flying in & out of Salt Lake, and would just have to ask, how the heck you play in winter in your winter wonderland? Brrrrr.


----------



## Gas Hawg (Oct 10, 2011)

Our fall/winter rates kicked in a couple of weeks ago. I was surprised to not see is spike in business due to an unusual warm spell of over a week and a half... Less waiting on the tee for me I guess....


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I pay £570, $900, for a year's golf. That gives me access 7 days a week apart from when the tee is booked for a visiting party or a competition I'm not eligible for. On top of that there's any comp fees, which is usually £4, $6, per week. There are various options to pay monthly or quarterly to help spread the load.

Annual subscriptions like the above vary quite a lot around the UK, for example I was a member of a nice 9 holecourse in Manchester for 10 years. Their subs went up to over £700, $1,100, a couple of years back, and they were just about the cheapest in the area - typical city golf prices. 

Our xisitor's fees are £24, $38, without a member. Playing with a member sees a decent discount, and if a member arranges a visiting party the fee is negoiable. I had 15 visitors here a few weeks back and negotiated a fee of £27, $43, which included a full English breakfast, a round of golf and a Sunday roast (choice of beef, lamb or pork) followed by a dessert and coffee/tea.

Members also have a club loyalty card which gives us 15% off our bar bill... I've had plenty of discount.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Tim said:


> Ya, rub it in. Rates go up in the winter here.


Same here. We don't change at the course where I work, but a lot of other places do raise their prices. Some places have different winter rates for tourists or residents. Show them your driver's license to prove you live in Dade, Broward or Palm Beach County and you get the cheaper rate.

I'm organizing a little staycation while my wife is out of the country the first two weeks of November. I hadn't considered how much more rates would be at the courses where I want to play and now, instead of 10-12 rounds, I'm probably looking at only 6-7.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim said:


> Ya, rub it in. Rates go up in the winter here.


Tim: I don't want to here any belly aching about rates. you can still play golf. I'm in a sling and won't be able to swing the clubs until march or april snow or no snow and only when the doctor and the lotus blossom will let me.


----------



## Merlin76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lucky here. Winter rates go down


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Tim: I don't want to here any belly aching about rates. you can still play golf. I'm in a sling and won't be able to swing the clubs until march or april snow or no snow and only when the doctor and the lotus blossom will let me.


That’s sad to read BT. If I had to have a cast put on my left arm, I’d have the Doc cast my arm completely straight, that would actually improve my swing.

I don’t understand why ‘all’ courses don’t reduce their rates sometime late afternoon, because of the early darkness, it would be nearly impossible to get 18 holes in after 4 pm or so. Maybe courses will start to put in stadium lights and use glowing balls so we could play all night.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Rothenfield said:


> That’s sad to read BT. If I had to have a cast put on my left arm, I’d have the Doc cast my arm completely straight, that would actually improve my swing.
> 
> I don’t understand why ‘all’ courses don’t reduce their rates sometime late afternoon, because of the early darkness, it would be nearly impossible to get 18 holes in after 4 pm or so. Maybe courses will start to put in stadium lights and use glowing balls so we could play all night.


Here in Utah most of the courses do drop their rates,so there are good bargains. I'm hoping to get an extra 50yrds once the wing is healed and dead eye putting


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Might as well be snowing in Miami. We've had 5 straight days of rain. I don't mean it's rained a little each day, I mean it started raining 5 days ago and literally hasn't stopped for more than 1 hour a day since. 

And I can't figure out what I did with the plans for that ark.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Might as well be snowing in Miami. We've had 5 straight days of rain. I don't mean it's rained a little each day, I mean it started raining 5 days ago and literally hasn't stopped for more than 1 hour a day since.
> 
> And I can't figure out what I did with the plans for that ark.


grow a beard put on the robe and don't forget the staff and I'll send them to you btw you do remember what a cubit is don't you


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A staff huh? I was thinking more along the line of a 20 degree hybrid. I have to have SOMETHING to do when I'm not cleaning up after those animals.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> A staff huh? I was thinking more along the line of a 20 degree hybrid. I have to have SOMETHING to do when I'm not cleaning up after those animals.


make it a pitching wedge you'll get cleaner shots and no spray. get on skype


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I need to reload Skype since I upgraded my Linux operating system. I just never remembered to do it. Maybe I'll mess with it later.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Tim: I don't want to here any belly aching about rates. you can still play golf. I'm in a sling and won't be able to swing the clubs until march or april snow or no snow and only when the doctor and the lotus blossom will let me.


Hey, Im sorry to hear about your arm. I hope you recuperate to as good as new.
And your right, I can still golf, though I havnt for awhile, some things going on.
But Ill have to change courses for the most part.
Rates went from 20$ for 18 or 16 for 9 in late afternoon( the time I could afford) to 30$ for 9.
The other course went from 10$ for 9 to 15$.
Ill go down to Phoenix a couple times this winter also. Some public courses that have decent rates down there.
The big problem is I live near one of the richest communities in America, and I havnt figured out how to tap into that wealth. But they figure 30$ is a good deal because of the proximity, and they just reseeded the course. 
They figure this will attract more golfers I think, so they can recoup the cost with higher prices, problem is the global recession is a depression where I live. The town thrived on construction. And that is dead. So, not many folks have 30 bucks to spend on golf.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim: Thank you for the concern,but the surgery had to be done it was so bad that I couldn't play 5 holes.I've been looking for a way to get an extra 50 yards maybe this will do itbut I think those are reasonable rates and I'm not as well off as our moderators are. Here in the Salt Lake valley the highest summer rate for 18 and a cart was $45 in the winter $32. the highest I've paid, and it was an employee rate, was $50 in Windsor,Colorado with out the discount it would have been $90. in Steamboat, Colorado I played a 9 hole course and it was $45 walking, damn near killed me at 8k feet. So I guess for guys like us if we want to play we have to pay. I'm taking the attitude similar to Frog, Big H lets have fun playing. Good typing to you Tim keep em coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

18 will cost ya 49$ before noon, 43$ after noon, and 42$ on Sat. and Sun. if your a resident.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I passed one on Bell road in the Glendale area, Looked fun, but I'm not sure if it was public or private.


----------

